# Gulf State Park, Gulf Shores, AL



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally getting around to posting, went to gulf the first of the month. it's one of our favorite parks. bunch more pictures on my blog.
camping info, the stuff you need to know: Gulf State Park, Gulf Shores, AL
i think i have the issues with the blog fixed, if you can't veiw it let me know.:bang:

enjoy, bob


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Bob:

I have read many of your posts. I am glad to see you finally posted a pic of yourself 

J


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Bob. I guess you Southerners are used to Gators but that would freak me out know they are there...

I have the exact same Mini-Weber as you...


----------

